# recherche d'alimentation pour un powerbook 1400cs/133



## lapin007 (9 Avril 2007)

bonjour je viens de recuperer une vieux mac mais il n'a pas d'alim ou je peux trouver une alim pour ce mac pas trop cher même d'occase . 

ref : powerbook 1400cs/133


Cordialement


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2007)

l'alimentation des PowerBook 1400 est rempla&#231;able par une alimentation de PowerBook G3


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2007)

Tu peux aussi demander &#224; tantoillane comment il a fait, je lui ai donn&#233; un WallStreet (alim compatible avec ton 1400) sans alim, et il a r&#233;ussi &#224; en faire une lui m&#234;me, qui fonctionne.


----------



## lapin007 (9 Avril 2007)

Merci pour les infos !! 
 j'esp&#232;re que le powerbook marche encore . mon premier Mac de ma vie en 2007  cool


pour l'alim compatible- G3- il y a un model sp&#233;cial???


----------



## melaure (12 Avril 2007)

Sinon par là si tu veux pas bricoler.


----------



## lapin007 (12 Avril 2007)

Merci mais 70  je crois que je vais chercher une occase ou le bricoler.  merci quand même.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2007)

lapin007 a dit:


> pour l'alim compatible- G3- il y a un model sp&#233;cial???



Tous les PowerBooks G3 utilisent une alim aux caract&#233;ristiques identiques.

EDIT : Je viens de penser que tu ne peux pas encore envoyer de messages priv&#233;s. Je pr&#233;viens Tantoilane pour qu'il puisse venir t'expliquer ici comment il a fait.


----------



## lapin007 (13 Avril 2007)

merci je l'ai eu sur msn il me donne des nouvelles quand il aura trouvé .
cordialement


----------



## tantoillane (18 Avril 2007)

ouaahhh, que d'int&#234;ret pour moi ... 

Bon, c&#244;t&#233; bidouille, je d&#233;conseile vraiment, mon "transfo" est gros comme deux portables mis en forme de cube. C'est de la r&#233;cup d'un vieux chargeur de batterie de voiture que j'ai un peu relev&#233; et stabilis&#233;. Je n'ai pas de batterie ( on ne va pas se lancer dans le chimie de lithium  ) Donc, le c&#244;t&#233; non portable n'est pas trop g&#234;nant. Je pense plut&#244;t que tu devrais en trouv&#233; un d'occas, on en trouve &#224; 20 - 30 &#8364;.


----------



## charliegironde (4 Mai 2007)

bonjour

j'ai un powerbook 1400c/166 mhz ( a vendre d'ailleur) et j'utilise un chargeur yoyo de palourde (45w) et ça fonctionne tres bien ; d'occasion tu peut en trouver a 20 euro .


----------



## RAUZAS (11 Mai 2007)

Je crois que j'en ai une qui marche. Il faudrait la tester sur l'ordinateur.
Je peux vous la donner.
Je suis nouveau sur ce site et je ne sais comment proceder pour entrer en contact direct.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Mai 2007)

A&#239;e, c'est pas gagn&#233;... 
Vous n'avez pas 50 messages au compteur (ni le donateur, ni le demandeur), ce qui vous emp&#234;che d'envoyer des MP (messages priv&#233;s).
La solution ? Poster !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Aïe, c'est pas gagné...
> Vous n'avez pas 50 messages au compteur (ni le donateur, ni le demandeur), ce qui vous empêche d'envoyer des MP (messages privés).
> La solution ? Poster !



Ben nan ... Il y a bien une autre solution ! L'un des deux peut demander par MP à un modo (toi ou moi, donc) de transmettre son email à l'autre, puisqu'ils peuvent échanger des MP avec nous dès le premier message !


----------

